# Tax situation while working remotely from india



## deepinus (Feb 16, 2021)

I have been working remotely from India since past three months. I live in Germany and work for a German company and I have blue card valid till next year 2022. I want to know how long can I work remotely from india without creating any taxation issues in germany. As per my understanding I have to pay taxes in the country where I spend more than 180 days in the financial year. So, by that logic I can work 6 month from India. Is that correct? Could someone please let me know if you have any information on this?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be careful with that assumption. Generally speaking (and I admit I don't know what the situation is between Germany and India) you are considered to be working in whatever country you are physically located in while doing the work for which you are being paid. But it may depend on whatever tax treaty exists between Germany and India.


----------

